# [SOLVED] Bootlegging tower



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. I saw this video the other day when researching Lightscribe technology. Someone in the YouTube comments mentions the following;



> This guy is clearly bootlegging his *** off. Thats a $3000 tower. Whadaya need all them dvd burners for if you're﻿ not making any money with them? Some xxxholes are so lucky.


Lightscribe Direct Disc Printing explained by cdrom2go.com - YouTube

So my final question is: where can you get a tower like that? Or if you can't buy a tower like that, where can you get a case like that which would allow so many optical drives? I don't want to do it but I'm just curious.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*

He might not be boot legging, he might be doing backups or distributing his own software 

I think he might have just modified his case since I've personally never seen a case like that. 
Though this pirate I know, he's got 20 external dvd drives hooked up and stacked, not pretty but it works


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*



Fapguy said:


> He might not be boot legging, he might be doing backups or distributing his own software
> 
> I think he might have just modified his case since I've personally never seen a case like that.
> Though this pirate I know, he's got 20 external dvd drives hooked up and stacked, not pretty but it works


OK. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say that he isn't bootlegging. But let's say he did modify his tower, I've never seen a case that high with that many optical drives. Where can you buy a case that big and how would it be possible to have that many SATA/PATA power/data ports to connect them all to your motherboard and PSU? I'm guessing there must not be much else in that tower besides the bare essential components to make a PC run.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*

See the photo's https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...4Csrs0gWb4ICIAw&ved=0CG0QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=605


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*



> So my final question is: where can you get a tower like that? Or if you can't buy a tower like that, where can you get a case like that which would allow so many optical drives?


DVD Duplicator

Google is your friend


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*

Modern PC's can come with up to 10 SATA ports on board. Mine has 6 SATA ports on board and 2 eSATA ports.

Even so, there are expansion cards available to add even more SATA/PATA/SCSI ports.
Newegg.com - HighPoint Rocket 620 PCI-Express 2.0 x1 SATA III (6.0Gb/s) Controller Card

As for towers... Server towers and maxi(super)-towers can have plenty of 5.25" expansion bays. I am currently working on one that has 6 5.25" bays and 4 3.5" bays.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*

Don't get stuck in the bay


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*



joeten said:


> Don't get stuck in the bay


What do you mean by that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*

It is a play on a driving joke ie got stuck in the parking bay


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*



joeten said:


> It is a play on a driving joke ie got stuck in the parking bay


I'm sorry I still don't follow.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*

Don't worry it was not that funny this is better stuck in a parking spot - YouTube


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*



joeten said:


> Don't worry it was not that funny this is better stuck in a parking spot - YouTube


Haha nice find but what does that have to do with my topic?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bootlegging tower*

It was a aside but your question was answered in posts 5 and 6


----------

